# Booting from ISO doesn't work



## Crpetersen (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, going to plan on installing FreeBSD 8.0 AMD64 on my system. 
I created a boot disc from the Bootonly.Iso , Uncompressed it and put the files onto a CD, works fine, but when the loader starts it will give me three syntax errors . 

Boot.defaults.loader.conf

Boot.loader.conf

Boot Device.hints 

It will load the rest of FreeBSD and will error out and ask me to Mount a Boot device like cd9660:/cd0t01 

So 1) I may have gotten a bad copy of the Bootonly.ISO and will revisit that and download a new copy. 

   2) There may be something that I am missing I am quite new to this at the moment, but feel confident in loading it.. 

Another thing that I have not read or do not understand is , when you get all of the ISO files, what to do with them , do you send them to a DVD still in their ISO format, or should one, uncompress the iso's and take the files from the ISo and place them on the disc? 

I guess I have done it both ways so I am covered but I am going to need a little bit of help getting threw the first stages of my exploration into FreeBSd.. and I would welcome any help..


----------



## Speedy (Feb 26, 2010)

ISO file is CD image, you do not do any witchcraft, just burn it as it is.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Feb 26, 2010)

FreeBSD has probably the best handbook for getting started out of any unix or linux distro I have tried. Chapter 2, in particular, should help you get your system going. There's also a few howtos on this forum.

You probably don't want to start with the bootonly.iso. Disc 1 should boot from cd/dvd and automatically bring up the installer. You can literally follow the handbook every step of the way.


----------



## Alt (Feb 26, 2010)

Give a meaning to topic title


----------



## Crpetersen (Feb 26, 2010)

*Issue fixed*

OK well , this is the scoop, I was right in my recollection that when I booted with Bootonly.ISO, and there were errors when it came time for it to load in crucial information about mounting options, I started to think that perhaps somehow my disc was corrupt. So I took the above advice and used a image to disc of Disk1 and now it seems to be working fine, the menu comes up for loading and I am sitting pretty. 

Only thing I have to do now is figure out what the physical addresses of my drives are. Should not be too hard but one never knows, I have an 80 gig split four ways , and another 40 gig disk as a backup , this was so that I could some day put on W2000 Server, XP Home , Windows 7 , and now the FreeBSD. 

I will again take the advice of the above for mentioned information and read threw the manual at length. I did this years ago actually with someone. -And before that I took the wonderful "Micro computer operating systems" course back in college , that was a menu driven environment called AT&T Unix. 
(I'm showing my age.. ) Thanks for the comments guys or gals. 

Alt, thank you , I will take that into consideration, however; my message **HELP** seemed to have gotten the message across and I had other pressing disasters to deal with. 

words of wisdom from and old boss, "One disaster at a time!"


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2010)

Words from a seasoned mod: posting in the right forum and using a descriptive title will get you more eyeballs and even more **help**. Read the Sticky posts in the General forum.


----------

